# Who composed this?



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm trying to find who composed this? Any ideas?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Pietro Antonio Locatelli
it is written under the youtube video :tiphat:


----------



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Pietro Antonio Locatelli
> it is written under the youtube video :tiphat:


Great thanks. It's another hidden gem.


----------

